

Show HN: httpstatus.es, directory of HTTP Status codes - citricsquid
http://httpstatus.es

======
citricsquid
I have submitted this before but it's now open source and anyone can
contribute new codes or changes to specific codes so I figured I should
resubmit it.

Repository on Github where changes can be submitted:
<https://github.com/citricsquid/httpstatus.es>

